# "Secret" ingredients



## vortreker (Jan 21, 2013)

Want a finger licking BBQ sauce that no one else has?

I have been cooking for over 50 years and have always shared any recipe except this one.

Actually it is not a complete recipe because everyone has their own favorite BBQ sauce but these are 2 ingredients that will set your tomato based sauce apart from all others. (rubs also)

*Asafoetida* and

Real *Wasabi* powder

You have to be careful with both of these as they are powerful. Asafoetida is called "Devils Dung" in several languages but don't let that scare you. Asafoetida can be bought in Indian groceries or ordered online. I add less than 1/4 tsp per quart of sauce and let it set for 24 hours. Start low and add until you get the taste that you like.

Real Wasabi powder (Wasabi japonica) not the fake Wasabi sold in most stores. I use 1/2 tsp per quart of sauce.

The real Wasabi can be bought here for a reasonable price:

http://www.penderys.com/spices-q-z.html

Pendry's not Penzy's--Pendry's is the real stuff.

Bon appetit fellow smoke hounds. Let me know how you like it.


----------



## jwbtulsa (Jan 21, 2013)

In what manner do they set sauces apart from all others?


----------



## vortreker (Jan 21, 2013)

jwbtulsa,

They create a flavor profile like nothing else that I know of.

The Wasabi flavor, as you probably know, can be approximated with a combo of mustard and horseradish but it is still different. Wasabi has what I call, for lack of a better term,  a "cleaner" taste/flavor/sensation

Some say Asafoetida approximates the flavor of fried garlic and onions but I don't see that. To me it's pleasantly in a class by itself and taste like nothing else i've ever tasted. Just be careful with it--go slow in adding it to taste.

Some lime powder also goes well with this combo and it's flavor is different from lime juice or lime zest


----------



## jwbtulsa (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks. I'll have to give them a try


----------

